# The Admirations of FAs!



## Ladyrose1952 (May 16, 2006)

[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, Serif]To those of you are new to Size Acceptance, Fat Admirers are those with a decided preference for the extremely Voluptuous Female _(BBWs) _or Male _(BHMs)_ form, generally referred to with great affection, as "FA's."


[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, Serif]My personal view is that ALL people who exhibit a preference for those of us with decidedly more meat on our bones are ABSOLUTELY WONDERFUL, and I thank Goodness that they indeed do exist.[/FONT]


[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, Serif]I do not understand Fat Women or Men who disdain FA's because they think they are_"Only interested in them for their bodies!"_ For decades, many have been collectively complaining that no one wants them because they're Fat, and when they at last discover Admirers who think them lovely just the way and weight that they are, they criticize them for being shallow![/FONT]


[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, Serif]In any relationship, _regardless of size_, basic chemical and sexual attraction to _some_ aspect of a person's appearance is going to be a factor. This does not mean it is the _only_ reason a particular FA is attracted to you. Relationships obviously must also balance on emotional, spiritual, and intellectual levels.[/FONT]


[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, Serif]Nevertheless, I can tell you from experience that it is virtually impossible to have a fully satisfying relationship with a man or woman who has a preference for a physical type that varies drastically from your own. Getting involved with such a person will only make you and your partner miserable as you inevitably lose self-esteem day-by-day, knowing that you are not your lover's ideal. You may even _(God forbid)_ try dieting, Gastric or Plastic surgery in your efforts to please your partner.[/FONT]


[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, Serif]Everyone has preferences. Some prefer blondes, some redheads, some brunettes. There are height and weight preferences, racial preferences, and even specific shape preferences _*(such as "hourglass shape," "pear shape," "apple shape," and/or "extremely buxom!").*_[/FONT]


[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, Serif]Personally, I am grateful for our diversity. What a boring world it would be if we all looked alike! [/FONT]


[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, Serif]"Of course, that's just my opinion. I could be wrong." [/FONT]

[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, Serif]So, to all of you FA's who-know-a-good-thing-when-they-see-it, I just wanted to let you know that _this _BBW totally appreciates you, and is thoroughly grateful for your existence.  [/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, Serif][/FONT] 
[/FONT]


----------



## butch (May 16, 2006)

Ladyrose,

I've never figured it out, either. Part of it is, at least from a woman's point of view, pretty standard regardless if the woman is a BBW or not. Any sense of objectification can be a real turn-off for many women.

As someone who couldn't find their own fat body attractive until years after realizing that other people's fat bodies were my biggest attraction, it does bother me when I read of BBWs who seem hostile to the idea of FAs. Anyone who is interested in a relationship, and not just sex, is bound to need more than a 'hot fat bod' in order to develop a long-term, loving partnership. I also wondered if BHMs and FFAs are as subject to these negative opinions about only being appreciated for their fat?

The funny thing is, like TallFatSue points out about her husband, he found her body attractive after he found the inner Sue attractive. I've had the opposite happen on occasion, finding a thin person's body attractive after I've found the inner person attractive. Love and attraction happen so unpredictably that it truly is a shame that many people have such a inaccurate and unpleasant opinion of FAs. 

Thanks for bringing up something that I think about, Ladyrose, and I appreciate your thoughts on the topic.


----------



## zonker (May 16, 2006)

butch said:


> I've had the opposite happen on occasion, finding a thin person's body attractive after I've found the inner person attractive. Love and attraction happen so unpredictably that it truly is a shame that many people have such a inaccurate and unpleasant opinion of FAs.
> 
> .


I met Annie when she was thin, about 135 and 5'11". I was not physically attracted to her until we became friends, then best friends. And finally, her inner beauty really turned me on, despite all my FAness....

Yes, thank, Ladyrose for raising this issue. And yes, it is so wonderful that the world is a full palette of diverse tastes as well as diverse sizes and shapes...


----------



## Fuzzy (May 16, 2006)

Ladyrose,

Thank you!


----------



## missaf (May 16, 2006)

Call me weird, but don't call me late for dinner! 

I am more attracted to a man's mind and how he treats me and those around me than I am to his body. Once I get to know him and experience his personality, his attitudes, his likes and dislikes, my body always follows suit, and I love every inch of him for who he is. His body is attractive to me because his soul is, too. While Eye candy is nice and I enjoy looking at nudes on occasion, true desire and romance for me comes from loving the whole package.

My last love is only 5'8 and 180 pounds, and every inch of him is incredibe, because of the intimacy we share. I'm not afraid to say he's sexy and I'd love seeing him in a speedo, naked, or in microfiber tight-assed pants, even if his family labeled me a weirdo


----------



## Ladyrose1952 (May 18, 2006)

These points are all what I am trying to point out, Although I do love a BIG MAN, I mostly fall in love with WHO the man is more that WHAT HIS PHYSICAL SIZE or LOOKS are.

 Frankly, I could fall in love with any man that was honest with me and that fell in love with me for who and what I am inside and out. He would be the man for me because that is how I would choose my life partner. 

 I will NOT play silly games like so many do, I could never hurt someone like that and I hate men comming on to me to play them too. 

 Thank gosh there is BLOCK and IGNORE.


----------



## sweetnnekked (May 18, 2006)

With the greatest possibility of getting a swift kick in the ass for this comment, I have to say that if any FA was being shallow towards me just for the sake of getting my body, I'd say "bring it on baby!!!"

Be as shallow as you'd like ladies, come to poppa!!!


----------



## missaf (May 18, 2006)

sweetnnekked said:


> With the greatest possibility of getting a swift kick in the ass for this comment, I have to say that if any FA was being shallow towards me just for the sake of getting my body, I'd say "bring it on baby!!!"
> 
> Be as shallow as you'd like ladies, come to poppa!!!



Silly men 

Though, if I get horny enough, I'll be that shallow too


----------



## Ladyrose1952 (May 19, 2006)

I think that we all have preferances, but sometimes, don't you just feel like jumpin bones just cause? LOL


----------



## snuggletiger (May 19, 2006)

I think Ladyrose hit the nail on the head, as long as two people are honest and care about each other, that's whats truly important.


----------



## Ladyrose1952 (May 22, 2006)

snuggletiger said:


> I think Ladyrose hit the nail on the head, as long as two people are honest and care about each other, that's whats truly important.


 
*That is right, compatability is the major factor in any love affair and when you like every detail of your lover's mind, body and personality, not to meantion being honest at all times with eachother, that is the true match!*


----------



## AZ_Wolf (May 23, 2006)

Compatibility can be a strange friend, however. A little over 2 years ago I traveled to Ukraine to work and met a translator. She was tall, thin, and since she was the only person around me that knew any English, we communicated fairly often (though I endeavored to talk in Russian as often as possible).

To make a long story short, after 9-10 days there was definitely something going on beyond the point I'd ever experienced with anyone. However, she had a boyfriend, so nothing happened (honor above loins).

We've kept in touch via ICQ since then, just to talk since we're friends, but also because it's great practice for my Russian.

To get to the point -- back then, she said she didn't like heavier guys (but never denied the crazy chemistry she felt). She's since become engaged and will be married in September. I've known about it for a while. But tonight we finally chatted about weight-related issues.

It started with her saying a friend of hers had a boyfriend of around my weight that she couldn't "be" on top of comfortably, but was now married to a thin guy and it "was wonderful." So based on that and her own feelings, she felt all heavy guys should lose weight. So the rest of the time I explained to her from "things I'd read" (ahem  ) and limited personal experiences in the past, that some women really do like heavier guys. And what positions and preferences work depend mostly on who is involved and not so much their sizes.

Finally, at the end, she said she understood and agreed with what I'd said. She still has her preferences, and since she's engaged it probably won't matter, but I didn't want her thinking all fat guys immediately meant bad sex for her whole life. Besides, the entire 2.5 hour conversation was in Russian, so it was a miiiighty fine workout for me. :shocked:  

AZ "Partly posting because it's relevant, and partly to show Ladyrose some of us do have working brains  " Wolf.


----------



## Laina (May 23, 2006)

sweetnnekked said:


> With the greatest possibility of getting a swift kick in the ass for this comment, I have to say that if any FA was being shallow towards me just for the sake of getting my body, I'd say "bring it on baby!!!"
> 
> Be as shallow as you'd like ladies, come to poppa!!!



I don't think you're alone there. I've got to be honest, the first thing I noticed about my boy were his gorgeous eyes--I'm a sucker for dark hair and blue eyes...what can I say? His body was second on my checklist, because I really AM that shallow. =P Naturally, once I'd established that he was hot, I moved on to his personality...hot only takes you so far, after all.

Regardless, he still gloats periodically aboout my case of "lust at first sight". (He'll frequently say something like "I'm nothing but a sex object to you...god, I love that!")


----------



## AZ_Wolf (May 23, 2006)

Laina said:


> Regardless, he still gloats periodically aboout my case of "lust at first sight". (He'll frequently say something like "I'm nothing but a sex object to you...god, I love that!")



Classic difference of the sexes. At least 80% of women would burst into flames at such a revelation. 95% of men love it.


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (May 28, 2006)

I've never understood big women who view fat admirers as suspect. There are plenty of bbws who have never heard of the size acceptance movement and I've definitely gotten my share of raised eyebrows from them. 

No one should be appreciated because of their body, but how (especially in this society) can one ignore the importance of the physical attraction? I would have to be attracted to a woman physically if I am going to kiss her.






Ladyrose1952 said:


> [FONT=Times New Roman, Times, Serif]To those of you are new to Size Acceptance, Fat Admirers are those with a decided preference for the extremely Voluptuous Female _(BBWs) _or Male _(BHMs)_ form, generally referred to with great affection, as "FA's."
> 
> 
> [FONT=Times New Roman, Times, Serif]My personal view is that ALL people who exhibit a preference for those of us with decidedly more meat on our bones are ABSOLUTELY WONDERFUL, and I thank Goodness that they indeed do exist.[/FONT]
> ...


----------



## Ladyrose1952 (May 29, 2006)

CurvaceousBBWLover said:


> I've never understood big women who view fat admirers as suspect. There are plenty of bbws who have never heard of the size acceptance movement and I've definitely gotten my share of raised eyebrows from them.
> 
> No one should be appreciated because of their body, but how (especially in this society) can one ignore the importance of the physical attraction? I would have to be attracted to a woman physically if I am going to kiss her.


 
I would never view any male admirer that chose to take a liking to me like this.... Alas, around here, most of them if there are indeed any, don't make themselves known at all.

It is real hard to know which of the various men that I come in contact with on an everyday basis with my comming and going, who are indeed FAs and wish to meet me.

Physical Attraction is also very important, and I always say, you want what you want and you don't what you don't. Everyone has their diversity and everyone knows who they want in their lives.

I definately need to also be physically attracted to the man that I hold next to my body and kiss. If that is not there, it is just empty... Ladyrose don't waste time or effort in anything empty.... Being a Capricorn, I need simplicity but structured passions.


----------



## NFA (May 29, 2006)

Some FA's will only be attracted to a woman because she is fat. I'll grant that. But this is no problem with FA's. Its a problem primarily seen in the male gender. Indeed, I cannot think of an FFA who really acted in a similiar manner. There are men who only look at women as objects for their sexual attraction. Its an unfortunate social problem, but I think it has very little with being an FA. Indeed, I think FA's like that are stuck out because their attraction is non-conventional while a non-FA may never receive much notice at all for acting in the same way.

The fallacy comes when some fat people assume their options are someone who will be attracted to them "because of" their fat, and someone who will be attracted to them "in spite of" their fat. I can see no reason to regard "in spite of" as any great moral advance from "because of". Both presume the right to pick and choose what is acceptable in their partner. They'll accept some of who they are, but they make a great show of not accepting it all. But the "because of" people receive scorn while the "in spite of" are treated with praise for martyring themselves.

The fact is, there is another way. As an FA, I seek to be with a woman "inclusive of" her fat. I recognize that there are many fat women out there and with many different personalities and intellects. I'm not limiting myself in personality compatability by seeking only fat women. What a silly thing to even suggest? There is a BBW out there for me. Indeed, I imagine there are many I could find myself very attracted to in every way. Why not seek that? Why not seek the whole package? Someone I will be attracted to in EVERY way? That is what being an FA means to me.


----------



## Ladyrose1952 (May 29, 2006)

NFA said:


> Some FA's will only be attracted to a woman because she is fat. I'll grant that. But this is no problem with FA's. Its a problem primarily seen in the male gender. Indeed, I cannot think of an FFA who really acted in a similiar manner. There are men who only look at women as objects for their sexual attraction. Its an unfortunate social problem, but I think it has very little with being an FA. Indeed, I think FA's like that are stuck out because their attraction is non-conventional while a non-FA may never receive much notice at all for acting in the same way.
> 
> The fallacy comes when some fat people assume their options are someone who will be attracted to them "because of" their fat, and someone who will be attracted to them "in spite of" their fat. I can see no reason to regard "in spite of" as any great moral advance from "because of". Both presume the right to pick and choose what is acceptable in their partner. They'll accept some of who they are, but they make a great show of not accepting it all. But the "because of" people receive scorn while the "in spite of" are treated with praise for martyring themselves.
> 
> The fact is, there is another way. As an FA, I seek to be with a woman "inclusive of" her fat. I recognize that there are many fat women out there and with many different personalities and intellects. I'm not limiting myself in personality compatability by seeking only fat women. What a silly thing to even suggest? There is a BBW out there for me. Indeed, I imagine there are many I could find myself very attracted to in every way. Why not seek that? Why not seek the whole package? Someone I will be attracted to in EVERY way? That is what being an FA means to me.


 
This is very true dear...

We all deserve the very best and that is the perfect preferances that we seek be they physical, mental or any other any other attribute that will make you happy in your preferred partner.

Is there that perfect and compatable mate out there for us! Of course, we just haven't found him or her yet.

In our search for perfection though, sometimes we loose track of what is truley important and that is compatability.

I love a BIG MAN, and I would truely love to have such man in my life, but if the rest of what is important isn't there...... who knows if it will be or not.


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (May 29, 2006)

That makes two of us! I don't want Ms. Perfect, but I would love to have someone I am attracted to physically, mentally and spiritually.




NFA said:


> As an FA, I seek to be with a woman "inclusive of" her fat. I recognize that there are many fat women out there and with many different personalities and intellects. I'm not limiting myself in personality compatability by seeking only fat women. What a silly thing to even suggest? There is a BBW out there for me. Indeed, I imagine there are many I could find myself very attracted to in every way. Why not seek that? Why not seek the whole package? Someone I will be attracted to in EVERY way? That is what being an FA means to me.


----------



## Ladyrose1952 (Jun 1, 2006)

CurvaceousBBWLover said:


> That makes two of us! I don't want Ms. Perfect, but I would love to have someone I am attracted to physically, mentally and spiritually.


 
Yes, there is the perfect partner out there for all of us, and that is a person with ALL of the qualities that make you who you are, then that is truely *COMPATIBILITY*!


----------



## snuggletiger (Jun 1, 2006)

Personally I am just happy being me. If a BBW doesn't like it well then its her loss.


----------



## CaliBBW (Jun 2, 2006)

NFA said:


> I think FA's like that are stuck out because their attraction is non-conventional while a non-FA may never receive much notice at all for acting in the same way.
> 
> This is a very wise observation.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ladyrose1952 (Jun 3, 2006)

snuggletiger said:


> Personally I am just happy being me. If a BBW doesn't like it well then its her loss.


 
* And this is the way that it should be*, if you are not happy being yourself first, you will never make someone else happy or find happiness either. When you accept yourself the way that you are, then you will find the perfect, most suitable and compatable partner.


----------



## Ladyrose1952 (Jun 3, 2006)

CaliBBW said:


> This is a very wise observation.
> Speaking from my experience early on before I liked myself (my fat self). I did not see it that way. All I could see was there was something wrong if someone was attracted to my fat, after all I had been taught by my parents that fat was disgusting and that I needed to loose weight, so how could anyone love my fat. In heindsight I did not love myself therefore how could I let anyone else love me. I was totally turned off when a man was excited by my largeness because I did not want to be fat . I wanted a relationship, I wanted to be loved and to love someone. I came to a point in my life where I realized I was fat and I was always going to be fat and I could not put off living my life any longer. No, I still did not love myself and accept myself but I knew I did not want to be alone forever. Little by little I let someone in (an FA) and that someone has helped me more than he will ever know to love myself as I am and to let myself be loved.


 
I am pretty sure we have all felt this way. The sad thing is that we were not born this way, we were made to feel that way by the majority of mankind saying that FAT people weren't healthy or attractive and it was ingrained into us that we had to loose weight just to fit into normal society.

Well, now that I am the age that I am, I finally got the nerve to say enough is enough.

Do you know that people are loosing their lives with weight loss surgerys and stuff just for the sake of fitting in? I would rather stay FAT, SASSY and HEALTHY all in one, than torture myself like this anymore.

Accepting yourself is hard, but it can be done even if it takes us time to figure out that we are just as important as human beings as anyone else and deserve the same respect in all aspects of our lives.

I may not ever have a male companion in my life again, but *I thank GOD that there are FA's out there that do admire us!*


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Jun 4, 2006)

Fat, sassy and heathy are things a woman should be. A woman who likes being herself is much more attractive to me than a women who desperately struggles to be something she isn't.




Ladyrose1952 said:


> I am pretty sure we have all felt this way. The sad thing is that we were not born this way, we were made to feel that way by the majority of mankind saying that FAT people weren't healthy or attractive and it was ingrained into us that we had to loose weight just to fit into normal society.
> 
> Well, now that I am the age that I am, I finally got the nerve to say enough is enough.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ladyrose1952 (Jun 4, 2006)

CurvaceousBBWLover said:


> Fat, sassy and heathy are things a woman should be. A woman who likes being herself is much more attractive to me than a women who desperately struggles to be something she isn't.


 
Thank you, I must be doing something right even if it is only admiration on the internet, that is better than anything I suppose.


----------

